# How do you stay motivated when you're depressed?



## polythene (Jul 22, 2007)

.


----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

if you want to get motivated you have to develop an interest/reason in getting the work done despite the hard work that comes with it. Do you like the kind of stuff you're taking(in your major)? You can also think of hw as a distraction from other problems you face


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I don't. I just ride it out and wait until I feel better. 

Have you been to the counselling/psychiatric services at your school? They can help with the depression and can sometimes give medical notes for your classes.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont stay motivated and I dropped out of school. Taking some taurine helped though


----------



## SyN (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't really stay motivated until I absolutely HAVE to get things done.

Example: Today I did nothing, just kinda sat here, played video games, internet, etc. I could have been doing math homework that is due on Monday but I chose not to because I don't HAVE to do it today. I could do it tomorrow. Or maybe Monday morning. I'm planning on doing it tomorrow, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I think about taking a nice nap after the worst part of the day is over. I know I have to go to school, so I might as well drag my feet and get it done with.


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I make sure to schedule so I have a break somewhere during my day. If i have a break on campus, I have NOTHING to do, get bored, then go do my homework hah


----------



## bowen87 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was struggling with focusing and motivating myself in school my first 2 years of college..but it turned out to be attention deficit, not a lack of motivation. Concerta has helped me quite a lot, went form D's-C's to all A's and B's, kinda sucks i have a semi-low (2.8) gpa thanks to it.


----------



## Speratus (Jan 24, 2009)

I simply suck it up and do my work anyway. I never really feel motivated, but I know if I ever get to the point where I have a life I don't want to be kicking myself for past mistakes. I would much rather just bite the bullet. It will pay off someday.


----------



## mistermet (Jan 26, 2008)

i'm the same way...i push myself hard to get work done, especially if i'm in a depressed mood. last semester was kind of rough for me (felt very depressed) and i took winter break to get my mind off of my problems and kind of start anew. so far, i've been feeling really good, though i've probably been just as lazy as i previously was (i pledged to myself that i'd get all of my work done the day it was assigned and such, and after 1 week, that pledge was ruined). but just push through it and you should be able to break through it. try to have a goal in mind (for me sometimes it's just having a break and going home for some time that i look forward to...other times it's just the weekend).


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I'm pretty much in the same situation... Otherwise I wouldn't be on this forum, I would be doing my homework. 
Lately I'm having a hard time concentrating, so I need HOURS to get stuff done. Sucks.


----------



## burnedout (Mar 30, 2010)

This is happening to me right now. I got so many extensions this semester and right now I haven't turned in two very important assignments that were exteneded to yesterday. I'm trying to do them right now, but god, I just want to give up. I broke down in front of my professor who said that I was not studying the right way last week. A nap will help. The problem is I'll sleep for like 4 hours then feel up to doing something maybe for 1 hour. I'm actually considering going to some sort of place this summer where I can get treatment. I don't know, though. Part of me wants to take this semester off, but that would constitute medical leave which means a whole year and I'd lose the tuition anyway. HELP!


----------



## monkeykoder (Mar 18, 2010)

I don't and fail about 25% of my classes...


----------



## burnedout (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey, everyone. Sorry about my frantic post. One of my profs was worried about me socially and contacted a dean. The dean then contacted me and was SO HELPFUL. I go to an ivy and sometimes the atmosphere is just so intense. Long story short: GO TO A DEAN! Seriously, talk to an RA and find out which dean is the best. I don't mean in terms of granting you things but just the most understanding. The dean also recommended to get tested for ADHD and quit my job so I have more time. Anyway, I'm sorry once again for my very stressed post. Don't feel guilty about going to a prof or dean, asking for extensions, whatever because judging yourself can be downright disheartening. (I mean we're taught not judge others but no one tells you not to judge yourself but the second is equally as important.) Do yorself a favor and use the campus resources. Best, person who's doing a little better


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Continuing my current life of no degree and no chance at a good job with my mom paying my rent and putting me down every month for it is more depressing. Prior to this I didn't. I failed several classes. Switched majors 3 times. Then one day I just walked out of class and didn't return until over a year later when I finally was motivated.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

inordinate amounts of sleep, like a hibernating bear


----------

